# old roadmaster



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

i have an old roadmaster bike no clue of the year and needs a front and back rim please help need info


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Any idea on year & size? Post up some pics.


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

I think it maybe a 26 inch


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2017)

*Am tempted to say this is built by CWC (Cleveland Welding Corp.) However, it lacks the  "Cw" markings on the vin.

Roadmaster is still around today, but in name only and are made over in red China. In the 1950's, AMF purchased Roadmaster and the headbadge would read "AMF Roadmaster". Build quality suffered, but still beats today's China-made crap.

Skip-tooth drivetrain and pre-AMF manufacture puts this in 1930s-early 50's.*


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

is there any pics around to see what it would look like all restored and possibly how much it would be worth


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2017)

*This bike, if complete or restored, might be worth $100-$150. Definitely not worth a full restoration at this point, but I am not one to stop you...

I do not have info on model, nor do I have pics. My knowledge on Roadmasters is somewhat limited. *


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

im not looking to fully restore it i just want to get the missing parts and get it running. im not planning on repainting it


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 12, 2017)

Who installed the crank? The front sprocket should be on the other side.


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

i did lol. well they say you learn something new everyday lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a Cleveland Welding frame. The "CW" stamping on the BB shell came about in the early 1950s I believe, so not all of the CWC bikes have it.
Rear wheel looks to be off an Elgin or possibly JC Higgins, chainring is likely Huffman, crank looks like it might be Snyder.
This one's not worth putting any time/money into past making a rider, IMO.
keep searchin'!


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

the rear rim is original to the bike cuz its the same color and it has the same pin stripe


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 12, 2017)

Frame is cwc I believe this is what I'm doing to mine for the wife to ride.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd sell off the skiptooth stuff and make it a rider on some newer balloon tires/wheels. Or just find a front wheel and re-hab the rear wheel and you will have a rider, you would need a compatible skiptooth chain.


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I'd sell off the skiptooth stuff and make it a rider on some newer balloon tires/wheels. Or just find a front wheel and re-hab the rear wheel and you will have a rider, you would need a compatible skiptooth chain.



i woud have t get the rear rim rebuilt because the rim is shot


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2017)

71breeze said:


> i woud have t get the rear rim rebuilt because the rim is shot





What is imprinted into the brake arm?


----------



## 71breeze (Jul 12, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> What is imprinted into the brake arm?



elgin 531-10


----------



## skiptooth (Jul 26, 2017)

this should be post war about 46,or 47, needs peak fenders , cup seat , it should be easy to find the tank !!! wrong wheel!! hope this helps Richard...


----------

